# Kirova "first Type" 15j



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

The Soviets made a pretty good WWI trench watch, but they made it in WWII. Comparing it to occidental men's watch fashions of the 40s, like my father's 30 mm Universal Geneve radium dial is kinda fascinating. This 1MCHZ hubcap scales at 45 mm, and is thicker than my Seiko diver's automatic.

Wanted one of these ever since I first found out they existed-like 10 years back. Problem is that lots are overpriced, and lots leaving the former Soviet Union have had the dials badly molested.

Finally scored one. $80 US, which I think is OK. Dial still has a few teeny tiny uglies, leading me to figure it's original.

I doubt I'll wear it often, but I'm sure I'll want to wear it some. So who makes a 1 piece 14 mm (yes, really) band?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Roy can get straps made...

Can you post a pic?

Sounds interesting


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Can't begin to figger out how to post pictures. Or how to take them, either.

If etiquette permits, I'd happily post the EBay link I bought it from, but don't know if that's permitted. I know at least one site chastised me for doing that, so only if it's OK.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Is it like this old thing of mine







?


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

I have several type 1`s,i bought the strap pictured of of Roy,i think its very good quality,its an open ender.

Enjoy your watch.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

nepman said:


> I doubt I'll wear it often, but I'm sure I'll want to wear it some. So who makes a 1 piece 14 mm (yes, really) band?


I can have these hand made but it would be the in the New Year now.


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

It's similar to the pictured watch, but does have a 13-24 ring inside the 1-12. Well, obviously the layout pretty well kiboshes the 9/21 part of it, but otherwise.

I'll get hold of you, Roy, when I have it in hand, so I can be sure the dimensions are indeed 14 mm.


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

jasnom, the EBay item number is 320030954901 on the Kirova.

Not an active listing. obviously. If posting the number is improper, then Moderator please zap this posting, with my apologies.


----------

